# Tunbridge Wells Underground Battle Headquarters - Kent - May 2017



## Gromr

Under the Hargate Forest in Tunbridge Wells is the remains of the battle headquarters. A series of tunnels that are mostly inaccessible due to flooding. However armed with a set of thigh waders, I managed to get a glimpse inside. 


*History*

_Between 1940 and 1941 a network of tunnels was excavated sixty feet below Hargate Forest on the south side of Broadwater Down in Tunbridge Wells, Kent. No documentary evidence relating to these tunnels survives although there is a strong local rumours that the tunnels would have been used as an underground operations room for Lt. General Montgomery (later Field Marshall) in the event of an invasion._

SUBBRIT


*The Explore*

Ended up here after a couple lackluster explores in the area. I didn't really expect much, but was surprised to find the the tunnels wide open.

After climbing through the opening and over the gap in the 45 degree bars I descended down the steep stairs to the bottom. 

I was met with a a rather flooded tunnel that looked a foot or so deep. After returning to the car and swapping my trainers for a pair of welly boots I headed back down again only to find the water level was deeper than expected...

I've been looking for an excuse to buy waders, so now was good as any. 

I returned the next day armed with my new purchase and confidently headed into the cold mucky water. It was okay to begin with as I gingerly walked down the tunnel trying not to trip over anything on the bottom. However it didn't take long till the water level was getting very close to the top of the waders. With about an inch left before my feet got very wet I decided that it would be wise to go no further. 

Looking carefully at the water level you can see it gets deeper the further down the tunnel.

There are 3 blockhouse entrances, 2 are still accessible. The second blockhouse connects the other end of the tunnel system and the water level is almost to the ceiling here. 

According the Subbrit page the water level can go down during hot seasons, but I doubt it will ever go down enough to explore it fully. Anyone got a big water pump?


*Photos*


*The first blockhouse.*

















































*The second blockhouse*












BULLS ON PARADE







The bottoms completely flooded








*The third blockhouse*


----------



## smiler

Those are damn good pics Grom, I haven't got a pump but you can have my old snorkel if you want, Loved it, Thanks


----------



## SlimJim

Wow, the water level has dropped a lot since I was there some years back. Was nearly coming over the top of my chest waders in some parts. I take it the UK has been drier than usual these past couple of months. Brings back memories of ripping a set of gucci trews on the corrugated iron in the entrance to the second set of tunnels. Seems like they seal it up and it gets cracked open again quickly. Cool splore, I do like a good waterlogged tunnel.


----------



## Brewtal

Nicely done as always mate. Some great shots there. Great lighting and well done for managing to keep the water so still!


----------



## BikinGlynn

Interesting that & nice pics I may have a look as Im in surry biking this weekend & will be looking for places to explore on Mon


----------



## HughieD

Epic stuff. Love the random RATM tee too!


----------



## BikinGlynn

Incidentally if anyons about surrey on Mon & fancys showing me some of your wares, be sure to drop us a pm ;-)


----------



## Rubex

Looks fun, nice one Gromr


----------



## prettyvacant71

Amazin shots Gromr, considering the very tricky location, pitch black and deep water, we don't appreciate the agro that took whilst sitting here in the dry!


----------

